# Native species in their Native waters (video)



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I was snorkelling at my cottage last weekend and thought I owuld put together a video of the fish life up there. Tons of nice species that really don't get the credit they deserve.

Enjoy






Anders


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice! I like the sunfish checking out the camera.


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks ! .. Lots of Pumpkinseeds there.

Other fish on the video are Yellow Perch, Rock Bass, Largemouth and Smallmouth Bass


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

That is so cool - nice video thanks for sharing.


----------

